
The true story of Nintendo’s most coveted game - r-w
http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/18121761/the-true-story-nintendo-most-coveted-game
======
typetypetype
Articles like this always make me wonder about how collectors preserve
electronics for the ages. Will this cartridge still be in top condition in 50
years, or will it be a pile of rusty parts?

~~~
brianwawok
At least with video games, it can all be emulated and will never die. The
physical cartridge is but a mortal shell...

~~~
Qwertystop
That requires sufficient interest for people to come up with a perfect
emulator for the system before the original hardware becomes too inconvenient
to use for reference. And that can take a while - Dolphin only just became
able to run all GC games a few months ago, for example, and it still has
inaccuracies.

------
tboyd47
I chuckled pretty good when I found out the couple lives in Gastonia and found
the game not far from there. I can vouch that you can find some obscure but
amazing used NES games in that area. Spent an entire summer in high school
doing that (for fun though, not profit).

